# In Wall/ Ceiling or towers/ surrounds



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

I am finishing my basement and not sure what route to take. I have thought of going with a in wall speaker setup with some cieling speakers for the sides and rears. 

Or

I want to go with two front towers, center, sides , and rears, I already have the subs. looking to do a full amp setup with a amp for all speakers, amp for each sub, and reciever to provide signal to amps.

Also Wall mount Tv or Projector? Need help deciding.. I want to start piecing it together now. 

Looking for brand suggestions too. I am also capable of building my own if someone can provide me with box designs and speaker components with the crossovers already done!!!!!

Thanks
Jon


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

We use James loudspeakers inwalls in our main living and I also have them for my future theater in our basement.


http://www.jamesloudspeaker.com/index.cfm?page=by_series&id=32&sr=1


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd go for some quality rear & side inwall surrounds and stick with towers for the front section


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, if you decide on the in-wall route I'd recommend;
Triad Speakers
James Loudspeaker
RBH Sound
Snell Acoustics

If possible I'd go with three matching floor standers up front with an acoustically transparent screen, and four matching bookshelf's for sides and surrounds. Lots of good speakers to choose from, some brands I recommend;
RBH Sound
Snell Acoustics
Monitor Audio
PSB
Revel
Triad Speakers


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

The problem with in ceiling is that the voice comes from the ceiling (also call god voice effect), I know Definitive technology have speakers that prevent that (UIW RCS II).

For in wall, you already had recommandation, but if you have room for towers and the WIFE is OK with that, then it maybe a better option.
With in-wall, you decide where the speakers go and that's it, you can't move them around if you don't like the sound


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with the last couple posts for sure but at times in-walls are the only option. Choose a quality brand and try to do some sort of enclosure for it. But if you have the room then nothing beats box speakers.:T


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I-wall and-in ceiling.... Talk about commitment!:bigsmile: I would be afraid of being stuck with a setup which I was somehow not quite happy with. But then I am an endless dabbler, so I am always looking for options even when I think I am done with something. I would go with box speakers that I could play around with, even if it wasn't quite as pretty. But that's just me, you are probably far more decisive, and perhaps more aesthetically particular. Best of luck!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would try to avoid in-ceiling if at all possible. There are some fantastic home theaters that utilize in-wall speakers but it does take some effort and a bit more money. Free standing speakers provide more flexibility and a comparable set-up is generally much less expensive.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Speaking of expenses: no budget has been mentioned.

Questions about panel-vs-porjector are hard to answer without knowing the size screen you will be running, the level of ambient light to expect, and how much room around the screen you will have for speaker placement (projectors give the option of acoustically transparent screens).

Your subs aren't active?

Can't pick an amp before you've picked speakers.

"boxed" speakers have the fewest compromises (compared to "in wall" or "in ceiling") and offer the most adjustment. If they can be done, they are likely to give the best sound quality (notice that movie theaters, which are purpose-built, don't go in-wall); but you need to make whatever aesthetic and space compromises you need to make.


----------



## Hookedonc4 (May 19, 2012)

We compromise nothing with a our inwall James loudspeakers they are a closed box made of aircraft aluminum and trust me they are awesome... We use James Baby Grand Concerto's in main living and James 63SDX for our future theater.


----------

